# Raw diet recipes



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all. Been a while since I posted hope all is well with you guys. 

I have decided to switch to a raw diet but am fairly clueless about it. I've done some research in the past but was unable to switch because many things were not available in my area. Now that I've moved to a bigger city I see the chicken backs, brAins, hearts, tripe, etc so I'm ready to make the switch but it just seems so complicated with the supplements and vitamins. What I'm asking is if someone can post a detailed recipe of what you feed or any links to threads on here or other articles. 

Also would the dog need to eat outside because of salmonella? 

TIA


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> Hi all. Been a while since I posted hope all is well with you guys.
> 
> I have decided to switch to a raw diet but am fairly clueless about it. I've done some research in the past but was unable to switch because many things were not available in my area. Now that I've moved to a bigger city I see the chicken backs, brAins, hearts, tripe, etc so I'm ready to make the switch but it just seems so complicated with the supplements and vitamins. What I'm asking is if someone can post a detailed recipe of what you feed or any links to threads on here or other articles.
> 
> ...


Is this an adult or a growing puppy?




ETA
The second part of your post is in a separate thread at http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/ofa-certification-25639/


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing puppy. He'll be a year valentines day


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> Growing puppy. He'll be a year valentines day



Have you considered a commercial frozen raw diet or maybe The Honest Kitchen with RMBs as the add-in?

I ask this because I feel pretty strongly that a young still-growing dog or puppy probably isn't the best bet for your first raw-feeding experience unless you've really read up.

Not everyone agrees with me, and there was a time when I might not have agreed with me, but in the ensuing decades I've seen so many unbalanced raw diets in posts here and elsewhere that wouldn't have been terrible for a full-grown dog but were nutritional tragedies for a growing one.

I've fed raw for a very long time, and it really is pretty simple once you get started and set up your sources and routines, but I think it's a great idea to be certain of the calcium-to-phosphorus ratio by using a diet with no guesswork while you read and ask questions.

If you still want to start it while the dog is still growing, I'd get a couple of very inexpensive and accessible books that are available, read them, and then ask away. 


Chicken backs are an excellent first-RMB, in my opinion, so that's a good find. When you say "tripe," you mean green tripe or the white tripe sold in grocery stores?



Here are some books for what you want, which is "RMB-based Diets."

http://dogaware.com/diet/bookreviews.html#raw

Be careful to note the "Rating" under each title. Some are "Recommended," some are "Recommended, with Reservations," and some are "Not Recommended."


All JMO!

Good for you for researching and not just starting some random unbalanced diet.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

More recipes here, love the "hand it to your dog" comment in every recipe.
http://www.rawfeddogs.net/Recipes/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> More recipes here, love the "hand it to your dog" comment in every recipe.
> http://www.rawfeddogs.net/Recipes/



I like those too. LOL

I do sometimes worry that someone might read them and think that any one of those items is a diet (like "just hand beef tongue" to a growing puppy and watch his bones start to fracture in normal play from the zero calcium"). My faith in how common, common sense is, has dimmed over the years. :lol:

But it does help to get the point across that what we're trying to give the dog is as close a replication as we can to intact complete prey. There's a lot of good dog "stuff" in, say, a rodent eaten in its entirety.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> More recipes here, love the "hand it to your dog" comment in every recipe.
> http://www.rawfeddogs.net/Recipes/



Have you ever seen the one about feeding your dog tofu? :lol:

It has all these side instructions, like wearing heavy not-biteable gloves, turning your pockets inside out so the dog can see that you really have no hidden meat, standing far back from the dog, etc.

Doesn't quite say "feed with a slingshot," but close.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lots of info here.http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/

I use lots of beef and pork hearts, chicken quarters, misc liver, spleen and kidney with some supplements for the bulk of what I feed.


----------

